# OG Nashville IPO Trial 12/15-16



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

*O.G. Nashville Schutzhund und Polizei*


*IPO Trial December 15-16, 2012 with *


*USA / SV Judge Mike Hamilton *


*and **USCA National Helper Joey Leigh*​
OG Nashville presents a USCA IPO Trial 12/15-16
with USA / SV Judge Mike Hamilton and USCA National Helper Joey Leigh. 

Tracking will be grass and we will be posting fotos of the field set up, blind direction and tracking fields on the OG Nashville Facebook page.

Please contact [email protected] with any questions.

We are 20 minutes north of Nashville. Easy access off of 65 from points north and south, as well as 24.

It is possible that we will have an equipment vendor there, as well


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Fotos of the tracking fields and road for the AD posted..... Equipment vendor confirmed!

Updated fotos of tracking will be posted this weekend and the Monday prior to the trial!

Hotels will be posted this evening.....

https://www.facebook.com/pages/OG-Nashville-Schutzhund-und-Polizei/225903480755640


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I will be there! Can't wait!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Will be fun. People entered from multiple groups/clubs around the state and from out of state, from GA and IL


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Completely full trial! This will be fun! We will have family fotos, as Greg Doud is bringing Griff's 1/2 brother to visit!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We will be posting fotos from the trial - Tom Cawood uploaded some yesterday. We were doing ADs yesterday 

Incredible turnout for the trial. Full and LOTs of people watching. Excellent educational critiques by Mike Hamilton. Lots of feedback on how much people learned from watching and learning.

Equipment vendor was there and did well 

People were very flexible - the low % of rain turned into rain and delays. But, all the Sat dogs and Sat BHs done!


----------

